# ECU died 3 times: VAG COm SCAN: "01314 - Engine Control Module 49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent



## MarkusWolf (Dec 10, 2001)

Briefly: About 4 years ago, my ECU died (so I thought) and I bought a replacement. Fast forward to today, my ECU died AGAIN (So I think, See SCAN #1). Bought yet another ECU and replaced it. Now I see "01314 - Engine Control Module 49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent" with the new ECU (purchased used). I am starting to think that all my previous ECUs are still good and may be there is something wrong with the wiring of my car or a short somewhere. 

Now the question is: I am thinking that all my ECUs were not dead and that there is something else wrong with my car because it went from "Engine control module No Communication" to "Engine Control Module No Communications - *Intermittent*".

Car: 2001.5 Jetta Wolfsburg Edition 1.8T 5 Speed Manual Engine Code: AWW

ANY THOUGHTS??????

SCAN #1: 1 Fault Found:

01314 - Engine Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication




> Sunday,27,October,2013,15:07:26:26423
> VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
> VCDS Version: 12.12.0.0
> Data version: 20130910
> ...


*SCAN #2 after ECU replacement:* 01314 - Engine Control Module 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent



> Friday,01,November,2013,18:02:26:26423
> VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
> VCDS Version: 12.12.0.0
> Data version: 20130910
> ...


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

It is more then likely you have a shorted OXS sensor heater which causes this sporadic issue or ignition switch/relay such as ecu supply voltage or FP.

The codes must be erased from the other controllers first and the engine controller must be remarried.

No SKC is needed....

In VCDS 0x17-00 save data all done.

Please investigate

Thank you for posting the scans.


----------



## MarkusWolf (Dec 10, 2001)

Thanks for the reply. I forgot to mention that in SCAN #2, I did do the "remarry" ECU tot he car and a throttle alignment. I just forgot to clear the code for the immobilizer fault.

The OSX sensor you mentioned: I assume that is also called the O2 (oxygen) Sensor? A replacement of the 2 sensors should be done? Shouldn't have some sort of code for the O2 senors? (Also, a few months ago, the rear area of my car where the power steering line hose opened up and there was hydrolic (power steering) fluid everywhere in the rear of the engine area of my car). I guess I should hose that area down real good.

Below is SCAN #3 (I did another "remarrying" of the ECU and throttle alignment): 



> VCDS Version: Release 12.12.0
> Data version: 20130910
> 
> Saturday,02,November,2013,09:57:33:26423
> ...


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Yes the Oxygen sensors....

Have you gone into the other controllers directky and cleared the DTC's not just the engine?


----------



## MarkusWolf (Dec 10, 2001)

I cleared the codes from the "Auto Scan" after it finished scanning and I copied the scan results.

Here is scan #4 after clearing each individual code ie engine, ABS, etc. and took the car around the block. The No Communication Intermittent disappeared on ECM, but so did my other code for Fuel Level sensor, but some other light timing code came up. 

I will try and scan the car again to make sure the ECM No Communication code does come up again.

Thanks for your your help.:thumbup:





> Saturday,02,November,2013,15:30:54:26423
> VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
> VCDS Version: 12.12.0.0
> Data version: 20130910
> ...


----------



## MarkusWolf (Dec 10, 2001)

Just an update:

It has been a week since I did a scan on my car, and I am happy to say that I do not have any codes other than some intermittent interior light code. 

I will update again next week when I get the car scanned again if time permits.

Thanks for your help!:thumbup:


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

MarkusWolf said:


> Just an update:
> 
> It has been a week since I did a scan on my car, and I am happy to say that I do not have any codes other than some intermittent interior light code.
> 
> ...


Im having same issue.vw cc 2012.i know my o2 sensor could be burned out and i have a short to ground for fog lights as well.but today did a scan and contrrol module has no comunication with abs,steering wheel ect ect.did u have it fix and what was the probl?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

I think not......

Post a new thread and or auto-scan.....


----------



## FLiGLi84 (Dec 5, 2006)

*ecu*

so what did you do to be able to adapt and get ecu to work and communicate. having same issue


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

How about an auto scan and tell us what the problem is?

Your issue not some one else. 

Car won't start, no communication with ECU (only), no communication with any module.

I'd actually tell you open a new thread with exact problem and auto scan.

Good luck


----------

